# Just another piece of furniture...



## Pitoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's a bookshelf i'm currently building, made with a good amount of scrap wood from the eco-center.  Still have to finish up the custom rat tail hinges and then paint.  

Getting there slowly, but surely!  Pictures are taken as i progressed with the project.

Pitoon



I've  neglected to take pictures in the beginning as i had so many other  projects going on when i started this project. It's taken more than  expected to complete this bookshelf, but i'm happy to say i'm sitting  around 60% done.  Made from mostly scrap wood picked up at our local  recycle point.  Just doing my duty and reclaiming the wood for another  purpose.  The bookshelf was inspired from one we found at a furniture  shop.  I told my wife and brother that i could make it......no plans  just based off a picture he took and what pops up in my head.










....just started to pull the shelf out as i had just completed gluing up the back for it.










....the bookshelf out and getting ready to lay it on the floor to put in the back.










Half of the back glued up and ready to have the clamps removed.









The  book shelf on the ground with both sides of the back ready to be joined  with 13 #20 biscuits.  Keep in mind that the entire back was glued up  with a total of 22 slats rounded on each side and then glued up side by  side with #20 biscuits.  It took me about a week to do the glue up with  sanding each section.  But over all i think it makes the back look more  authentic...being hand crafted and all.









The  back is finally installed and the carcass is quite stable now and heavy  as hell!!!!  Still trying to figure out how i will bring it home....but  will tackle that issue when i get there. 










....another  shot with the removable/adjustable shelves in place.  Still need to  complete the pace trim, crown molding, base board, and the doors for the  lower section.   Getting there slowly.....but i'm pretty sure it will  be complete by the end of this month.










Face trim being glued up on the floor since it was to big for the glue up table.










Test fitting the face trim on the bookshelf, and it's a pretty good fit that didn't need much sanding.










Face trim and base board now on the bookshelf, holes filled and sanded down.  Now need to finish up on the crown molding.










Another shot of the book shelf at an angle.  it's coming along quite nicely.










Gluing up the rails and stiles on the doors.










Just a layout of the bottom door.  A total of 5 pieces total of solid pine.










Here's  the foam spacer i put in all the rails and stiles to keep the panel  centered but also allowing it to float.  This way there won't be any  issues when the wood expands and contract due to the season changes in  humidity.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 11, 2013)

WOW!!! Awesome job, looks great. Nice job in reusing the wood. If you dont have a place for it, i can send you my address:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kirkfranks (Nov 11, 2013)

Proton,
Wow that is a seriously nice bookshelf.  I am sure your wife will like it.

I would be interested to hear more about your recycling center where you get the wood from.  That looks like mostly new lumber unless you cleaned it up before the photos.


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 12, 2013)

here are some updated pics from today......

Pitoon



Here's how the bookshelf looks right now.  It's pretty much done, just need to get the hinges done.










Close  up on the Crown molding.  I made these moldings from scratch.  It took a  couple of tries to get the molding to come out perfectly straight. Just  need a ton of featherboards to make sure there's no play when running  the board through.  Now i can make my own crown molding for any project  that comes in the future for just a couple bucks!










Right side doors primed with a mint chalk paint.


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 12, 2013)

longbeard said:


> WOW!!! Awesome job, looks great. Nice job in reusing the wood. If you dont have a place for it, i can send you my address:biggrin::biggrin:




Thanks!  It really hurts me to see people throw away perfectly good wood.  Just need the right machines to get that beauty back from weathered wood.

Pitoon


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 12, 2013)

kirkfranks said:


> Proton,
> Wow that is a seriously nice bookshelf.  I am sure your wife will like it.
> 
> I would be interested to hear more about your recycling center where you get the wood from.  That looks like mostly new lumber unless you cleaned it up before the photos.



Proton is my cousin.....and Nucleus is my uncle!!!!

I'm "Pitoon"!!!!   Our recycle point on base is nothing special.  Just need to be at the right place at the right time to catch people throwing old wood away.  Anything is free game....weather wood, chock blocks, giant pallets!  

The wood has been machined through a planer and jointer, and then sanded with various grits of sandpaper....that's why it looks freshly cut.

Pitoon


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 12, 2013)

Fantastic job.  And a great way to reuse the wood that is there.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Nov 12, 2013)

Darn near looks like you know what you're doing!


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally i got the structure primed today.  Now two more coats of paint and then i'll become a mad sander!


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 16, 2013)

I  wanted to add some rat tail hinges, as i think it would really help  with the aesthetics that i'm shooting for.  But i can't agree on the  price that most shops want for their hinges.  So me being frugal and all  decided to make my own rat tail hinges.  Here's 9 hinges i bought for  under $20.  If i were to buy 4 pairs of rat hinges it would cost me  around $200!!!










Here i'm disassembling the hinge....removed the pins with some pliers.










Making the template for the main hinge.










To  get the hinge symmetrical.....i folded the template in half and rubbed  the darken pencil line from the back side to give me the other side of  the template.










Template cut










Prefitting the template over the hinge....and it's a perfect fit.










Hinge marked with a sharpie.










All  the hinges are now marked.   If you're asking yourself why do i have 9  hinges when i only have two sets of doors that only needs 4 pairs.  Well  i was just preparing for Murphy's law....by cutting that one extra  hinge i can prevent the law from coming into affect ;o)










The support hinges are now marked as well.....time to bring out the dremel and get to cutting!










One set of hingets finally cut out.










Here  i have every thing cut out and almost ready for assembly!  All that is  left is to weld the tips to the tails and finish sandblasting the zinc  of the pieces.  Put everything back into a ziplock bag with a wet towel  to start the rusting process on the freshly sandblasted pieces.










Test  fitting one hinge to see how it will look assembled.  Not to bad if you  ask me.  Saved myself about $180!!!  However making these hinges on my  spare time took about a month to get to this point.










Another  pic of the hinge.  Once complete you would have never known these were  pretty much brand new hinges a month ago.  Now they look like they are  about 50-60yrs old!  I think they will fit well with this bookshelf.


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 27, 2013)

latest pics......



I finally got some free time to finish up the hinges.  Everything is hooked up and ready to weld.











Last right hinge tail to be welded up.  Everything is coming together as planned....so far.










All the tails are welded.  Now i need to sandblast and start the rusting process.










Finished  the right side doors and installed the hinges.  Everything worked out  as planned. I've saved myself about $100 making the hinges  myself.  Now i have to finish up the left side doors and mount the  hinges.










Here's a close up of the right side doors and hinges.  I like it....and so does the wife, so all is good!


----------



## ken69912001 (Nov 27, 2013)

I really like the work you do. Those hinges are awesome


----------



## Pitoon (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's some updated pics from today.....


Time  to stop joking around and bring this bookshelf home.  Here i'm painting  all the shelves at one time.  Still have to do one more coat of paint.











Sanded  down the entire bookshelf today.  Now it's really starting to "look"  beat up.  I still have to give it a wash, and then finish up with a wax  coating.











Here's a close up of the left side doors installed.











Another shot of the doors.


----------

